# My first corpsed bucky prop



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

I have only been hooked for haunting a year now, this is my first prop for last years haunt. Would love some feedback.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome job !


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty darn cool! I love the hand poses. A #1! That would scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes I love the pose. You did a really good job! I'm sure it was a big hit at your haunt last year.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a very nice way to get started.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Beautiful! In a haunters way....LOL Great job


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

First prop?!? Those hands are teh awesome. The pose is great too. Good job.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great job! I'd love to see pics from other angles. What did you use for an armature?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks very nice, again great pose. What height is he displayed at? It looks like he is looking down at patrons and is about to fall on them. very creepy.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome, and I have to agree with everyone else, the pose is just great. Very nice prop


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

If that is a first prop then we can expect great things from you... now hurry up and get started on the next project.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's awesome!!!
What did you use to give the dead skin look?
You did a great job!
:jol:.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great looking prop!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great job. I too would like to know about the skin.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. Some more pictures would be good ( front, side, back) and some info on what you used. And by the way the work area is wayyyyyyy to clean. I can tell you are new.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

never seen anything like it! pretty cool!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

creepy and untypical pose which makes it unique A++++++++++++++++


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Love it - excellent job!!


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree with everyone else very creative pose. Keep the props coming!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice prop and pose. Is that a corpsed bucky?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Way up high one the creep factor. Nice work.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually used a bucky to start, and used drywall screws to hold it in place.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

I used masking latex and cotton for the skin and the airbrushed it with 2 colors then drybrushed it with a lighter shade.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice job. Some more pictures would be good ( front, side, back) and some info on what you used. And by the way the work area is wayyyyyyy to clean. I can tell you are new.


I am way too anal! LOL


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Nice prop and pose. Is that a corpsed bucky?


Yes, its a bucky with cotton latex build up. I didnt trust myself to construct my own skeleton yet. Seemed far too time consuming.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice work!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Me likey very much. Very creepy especially if tied into a 180* pop over motor and sound.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats on your prop pop!! An impressive start.. before you know it you will have a garage full of them and your neighbors will either join in or politely avert their eyes when you see them!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Very cool! and very realistic!


----------



## mrskeleton (Feb 25, 2008)

Palehorse said:


> I have only been hooked for haunting a year now, this is my first prop for last years haunt. Would love some feedback.


Great looking work, as available, please send some other pictures of the prop to me at [email protected]... Thanks 
GOOD WORK!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The shape & form is amazing. The only thing I could see adding to it is some more depth with shadow. But really fantastic work!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I gotta try corpsing sometime.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

As others have said - great pose! Very realistic. Neat take on the copse effect. Looking forward to seeing it in your haunt.


----------

